# Keeping your catch on ice



## upnorthEric (Feb 3, 2017)

So, I normally throw my catch in a bucket, and usually clean that day as most of you I’m sure do. Sometimes I clean them the next day. My question is, what do you guys do if it’ll be a couple of days before you can clean them. For instance, we are heading up for a multi day fishing trip. I doubt the motel wants me cleaning them in the bathroom. What do you guys do in this case? Gut them, leave them for several days frozen whole, etc? Or so much concerned about thawing to clean, more so about them maybe going bad because still have the guts in them, albeit frozen.

I haven’t done ice trips longer than 2 days so it hasn’t been an issue thus far.


----------



## toppm (Dec 30, 2010)

Bring some newspaper and clean them on a table. What they don't know won't hurt them.


----------



## Fishsmith85 (Mar 4, 2015)

when I catch a few nice ones that I don’t plan on eating that night I will put them in a gallon ziplock and freeze them. I’ll add to it until I have enough to make a “chore” out of it. Usually try and have around 50.


----------



## upnorthEric (Feb 3, 2017)

Fishsmith85 said:


> when I catch a few nice ones that I don’t plan on eating that night I will put them in a gallon ziplock and freeze them. I’ll add to it until I have enough to make a “chore” out of it. Usually try and have around 50.


Freeze them with guts and all? Or do you at least gut them before you freeze them whole?


----------



## upnorthEric (Feb 3, 2017)

toppm said:


> Bring some newspaper and clean them on a table. What they don't know won't hurt them.


Normally I would if it were a walleye or two but last trip we brought home a pile of panfish and I just don’t think I’ll feel like tackling that chore on newspaper in a motel. Easier in the barn kitchen and when I get off the ice it’s normally time for a beer.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Keep them frozen. I caught a meal a week ago and they froze rock solid in the single digit temps. Took them home and kept them in the garage for two nights where they stayed frozen. Brought them into my mudroom to thaw slightly, then filleted partially frozen. Filleting them frozen was AWESOME! Super easy!


----------



## Fishsmith85 (Mar 4, 2015)

upnorthEric said:


> Freeze them with guts and all? Or do you at least gut them before you freeze them whole?


Freeze them whole, guts and all.


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

It shouldnt be any issue if there kept frozen and dont thaw out before filleting them...I do prefer fresh fillet but it can be easier to fillet after frozen the meat kinda peels off easier.


----------



## leadbelly (Dec 29, 2010)

I kept them frozen whole in a bag in freezer for over a month. Let them thaw in cold water . Then filet them. Or if freezer is full
I place them in 5 gallon bucket. Fill with just enough water to cover them. Let it freeze. Then turn upside down and pop the bid ol fish puck out. Place in s couple plastic store bags and bury that in a snowbank. Note. I remove skin after I fillet.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

I just put mine in a plastic grocery bag n butt them in the snow. If you're on a trip, just leave your bag in the back of the truck or trunk of car. Somewhere where they won't thaw out


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

I'd just bring a cutting board or put some cardboard down and clean them in the room. Done it plenty times. Treat it like you do at home, clean it up. They won't even know.


----------



## Rainman68 (Apr 29, 2011)

90% of the time I bring a days catch home they are already frozen, I have to thaw to fillet anyways...Keep them frozen


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

I've had fish that I thought were frozen stiff, only to come alive n start flipping in a bucket of water while thawing out. Esp. Perch. 
I just scale them or fillet them any way. 
They're just fish. They don't feel or fear like humans


----------



## upnorthEric (Feb 3, 2017)

jimbo said:


> I've had fish that I thought were frozen stiff, only to come alive n start flipping in a bucket of water while thawing out. Esp. Perch.
> I just scale them or fillet them any way.
> They're just fish. They don't feel or fear like humans


Yeah I’ve had that happen too. We throw them in a bucket with some snow and usually clean the next day. Not uncommon to see them flop the next day while trying to clean. 

Thanks for the info guys. Glad to hear they will be ok frozen whole for a long stretch.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

I seldom clean fish from the ice on the same day I catch them. Too tired or family stuff going on. I prefer to throw a bit of snow in my bucket every now and then. They usually sit in my unheated garage overnight and then are cleaned on the kitchen counter the next morning before the family wakes up, I have gone two days...it makes no difference if you keep em frozen or close to frozen. One of the best things about ice fishing...no rush to clean them.



jimbo said:


> I've had fish that I thought were frozen stiff, only to come alive n start flipping in a bucket of water while thawing out. Esp. Perch.
> I just scale them or fillet them any way.


Specks are even more lively than perch. They often start swimming around the sink after spending 12 hours in a bucket of snow and other fish.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

upnorthEric said:


> So, I normally throw my catch in a bucket, and usually clean that day as most of you I’m sure do. Sometimes I clean them the next day. My question is, what do you guys do if it’ll be a couple of days before you can clean them. For instance, we are heading up for a multi day fishing trip. I doubt the motel wants me cleaning them in the bathroom. What do you guys do in this case? Gut them, leave them for several days frozen whole, etc? Or so much concerned about thawing to clean, more so about them maybe going bad because still have the guts in them, albeit frozen.
> 
> I haven’t done ice trips longer than 2 days so it hasn’t been an issue thus far.


I vote for cleaning them in the bathroom. I would skin then not scale them.

We took a family vacation to Colorado once. Stayed near a river that was full of trout. Bought A license and a cheap fishing pole at a bait shot along with 2 spinners. My and my two sobs took turns fishing with that pole. Caught our 3 man limit of rainbows and brought them hone the last day. Cleaned them with a pair of scissors in the bathroom.


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

I prefer not to allow my fish to freeze before cleaning. My multi -day ice trips I keep my fish in a cooler and leave outside.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TrailMarker (Dec 8, 2012)

Freezing sounds like a better idea to me but there have been times I have gotten home either half froze myself, half tanked or just plain tired and I leave them in a bucket in my downstairs refrigerator. Sometimes I throw some ice on them, sometime not. That seems to be fine for a day or 2, but after that, water in the bucket and or fish slime start making stuff nasty and the meat seems to be softer. Better to do it the same day if you're looking for best quality, that's why I agree freezing is probably a better option than letting them sit.


----------



## 4h20 (Jan 14, 2016)

If I know I won't be able to clean my fish within 24 hours I just don't keep them.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Fishsmith85 said:


> Freeze them whole, guts and all.


This is what I do also.......mostly with large pike & walleye when I already have enough short-term fillets. The larger ones, I freeze guts & all, double wrapped in heavy-duty tin foil. Then I just clean them later on, usually the following summer, before preparing them.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

DirtySteve said:


> My and my two *sobs* took turns fishing with that pole.


 darn spell-checker!!!!


----------



## tmitchell2889 (Oct 17, 2016)

As others have said, freeze whole and filet partially frozen. (makes it easier)

I do this ALL the time, year round. I live on the lake and fish daily. I only clean fish when I have enough accumulated.


----------



## xhoosiericeman (Dec 13, 2016)

tmitchell2889 said:


> As others have said, freeze whole and filet partially frozen. (makes it easier)
> 
> I do this ALL the time, year round. I live on the lake and fish daily. I only clean fish when I have enough accumulated.


i like filletting fish that are half frozen makes it much easier, they stay good frozen whole i always clean them within a few days, but they will stay good if you wrap them up


----------



## Shoemeister (Feb 19, 2012)

Clean them up each night, vacuum seal and toss in the freezer. 

So long as we are on the care of fish caught thru the ice...Anyone bleed out walleye caught on Ice? Not sure if it would work as well as it does in the summer... just curious. Ideas?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## baker (Jan 30, 2009)

I use empty salt bags from a water softener. Has great handles and the fish don’t freeze!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

If inconvenient to clean right away, I throw them in my unheated shed in a bucket filled with snow, just fine for a couple days.


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

Shoemeister said:


> Clean them up each night, vacuum seal and toss in the freezer.
> 
> So long as we are on the care of fish caught thru the ice...Anyone bleed out walleye caught on Ice? Not sure if it would work as well as it does in the summer... just curious. Ideas?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yes, if the action is not too fast. I keep my fish in a tournament bag, in my shak. Cut through the gills with scissors and throw them in the bag. At the end of the day/night, I dump the fish out, rinse each one in a hole, then rinse the bag out and dump down the hole. I don’t let my fish freeze.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

Shoemeister said:


> Clean them up each night, vacuum seal and toss in the freezer.
> 
> So long as we are on the care of fish caught thru the ice...Anyone bleed out walleye caught on Ice? Not sure if it would work as well as it does in the summer... just curious. Ideas?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


yup works the same maybe a bit slower without the water...you could always drill a hole but dont punch through...then fill it with water and bleed out in there....sometimes ill make a little holding cell like that for minnows, then they are condtitioned to the water temp and dont die as quick.


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

If I didn't fillet them, I'd at least do the old trout gill and gut on them, throw it in a bag, and then freeze to finish later. Can do it over the sink, throw the fish in a bag and the guts in a garbage bag. No newspaper needed.

This video shows how to do it. Works for perch.

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=gill+and+gut+trout


----------



## Musket (May 11, 2009)

msfcarp said:


> I prefer not to allow my fish to freeze before cleaning. My multi -day ice trips I keep my fish in a cooler and leave outside.


I tote a cooler with water in it around with me one the ice. I try to keep them alive until ready to clean. Perch and crappie will live for a couple of days or better.


----------



## fishbuster (Jan 2, 2005)

Last weekend I watched a buddy clean a limit of perch on a scrap piece of plywood in his kitchen in about 35 minutes with a electric fillet knike I WAS AMAZED. He even cleaned the "chips". No water till he was done..really very little blood..Was a beautiful mess of cleaned perch. Not a drop of blood on anything other than the board. He said his knife.has the 12 volt adapter so he cleans at the back of his truck on road trips. He used the 7 inch blade. I am looking for a electric fillet knife.


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

fishbuster said:


> Last weekend I watched a buddy clean a limit of perch on a scrap piece of plywood in his kitchen in about 35 minutes with a electric fillet knike I WAS AMAZED. He even cleaned the "chips". No water till he was done..really very little blood..Was a beautiful mess of cleaned perch. Not a drop of blood on anything other than the board. He said his knife.has the 12 volt adapter so he cleans at the back of his truck on road trips. He used the 7 inch blade. I am looking for a electric fillet knife.


If you dont cut far into the belly you wont get much blood and poo poo leaking out. Also once I fillet the first side, when I flip the fish over I pull the insides up close to the head and out of the way of the blades. You don't want to cut through poop and guts and keep cutting through the meat with the same dirty poo covered knife.


----------



## Drake (Dec 29, 2000)

To those of you that let your pan fish freeze before cleaning ,
Do you eat them after cleaning or refreeze them for storage ?
Thanks , Dave


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2012)

Drake said:


> To those of you that let your pan fish freeze before cleaning ,
> Do you eat them after cleaning or refreeze them for storage ?
> Thanks , Dave


Both!!! Nothing wrong with refreezing them. Been doing it for years. Never a complaint at the fish fry!!. Shrubby


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

I freeze my singles whole with guts till I have enough to clean as well. I especially like doing this to pike, then thawing in water in the sink, you can wash the slime right off them after they'e been frozen.


----------

